# What is therapy like?



## death01 (Mar 25, 2013)

What are the different kinds of therapys/therapists
How does the process work, what do you guys do in therapy


----------



## Moselle (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope you get the answers you need. This is something I was kind of wondering too. Sorry I can't really answer your question though.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

oh hey. 
different therapists are Marriage and Family Therapist, Psychiatrists (avoid!), Social Workers, LPCC, Clinical Psychologist.
therapy is a great thing. Complex. You go in and in all honesty and free of shame, talk to your therapist. It is a "talking cure" so to speak. Tell them your problems and the therapist utilizes certain techniques and approaches to help you solve your problems, direct you to go deeper, gain awarness, and gain insight. I could go on for days, since it is what I study, but that is the gist of it. Each week is unlike another.
Therapy is like the worst and the best thing to happen. You finally let out the bad you have been holding in, you unstick a bandaid and expose your true self, for the better.
For anxiety disorders the most effective treatment to start with is CBT, Cognitive-Behavioral Treatment. That is what I am currently doing in therapy.

let me know if you have any other questions, I would be glad to help


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

http://www.apa.org/helpcenter/understanding-psychotherapy.aspx


----------



## death01 (Mar 25, 2013)

hybridmoments said:


> oh hey.
> different therapists are Marriage and Family Therapist, Psychiatrists (avoid!), Social Workers, LPCC, Clinical Psychologist.
> therapy is a great thing. Complex. You go in and in all honesty and free of shame, talk to your therapist. It is a "talking cure" so to speak. Tell them your problems and the therapist utilizes certain techniques and approaches to help you solve your problems, direct you to go deeper, gain awarness, and gain insight. I could go on for days, since it is what I study, but that is the gist of it. Each week is unlike another.
> Therapy is like the worst and the best thing to happen. You finally let out the bad you have been holding in, you unstick a bandaid and expose your true self, for the better.
> ...


I dont want to just talk in therapy.

What are you currently doing in therapy. Are you slowly going to be forced to get ot of your comfort zone like maybe call people and then evolve to making eye contact then making small talk or something?


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Currently I am just doing a lot of talk and getting to understanding my thoughts and actions, cbt stuff. Yes, I am getting out of my comfort zone. My therapist is only recently getting more confrontational as we have a greater therapeutic relationship. For example she once challenged me make eye contact and look at men, since I tend to avoid them. It was uncomfortable for me but mangeable. Now that I am comfortable with that she, and I, am challenging myself to go further. I am going to attend meetups, get togethers, where there are people and actually talk to them. Overall, yes. You go at your comfort level but part of it is getting out of it and processing how you feel. but yeah like you said, it's like taking baby steps as exposure, but most importantly getting to the thought processes and emotions you have.
I like it.


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

Depends on what sort of professional you see, what their personality is like, etcetc. I've been through pediatricians (as a child), counsellors, psychologists, psychiatrists, social workers etc and some I've liked, others not so much. You might have to go through a few before you find one that you mesh well with (and the trouble is worth it).

If you are going for SA then chances are you will be dealing with cognitive behavioural therapy. If you don't know what that is then you can look it up, it is the most popular and most effective form of therapy. There are other forms but I'm not familiar with them. CBT has helped me to some degree but it takes a lot of practice.

Exposure therapy is also really effective for SA (in fact I doubt I would have gotten far as far as I have without it). Your therapist can't force you to do it if you don't want to, but if you want to get better then I'd seriously recommend it.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

therapy is in stages:
first they take your data called "indoc"

then you meet your therapist and "talk" they will take notes and ask you different questions. Be careful what you say as they can report you to the cops for breaking any laws


----------

